# has anyone got these feelings pls?



## IBS sufferer 93 (May 25, 2012)

Hi everyone!I'm still new to this group and I would like some replies back to see if anyone with IBS has the same as I'm feeling. Because I'm freaking out!I am an 18 year old female and feel these symptoms: on/off very soft stools (not exactly diarrhoea but still very soft and my tummy hurts as if I have diarrhoea until I pass stools). have BM normally every 2 days or everyday don't have constipation sometimes my tummy starts to hurt for no reason at all and feel sort of sick the whole day have pain in my tummy very often (not pain that you feel as if I'm going to die, the pain is rather mild, but still I won't be able to go out and makes me sad and worry even more that it may be something serious. The pain is much like when you get diarrhoea. sometime gurgling noises in my tummy passes gas frequently (at least that's what I think)I usually try to eat healthy and avoid junk food (such as burgers, chicken nuggets, fish fingers..)I am also lactose intolerant (although if I take a really small bar of chocolate after a meal it doesnt make me sick)I went to my GP and she felt my tummy with her hands. I told her all about this problem that I had been getting on/off diarrhoea for quite a long time (actually nearly 2 years) but recently it is sort of worsening and more frequent. I also showed her my food diary which i had been keeping for about 2 months now but there doesnt seem to be any food which triggers it off. She told me that my symptoms sound much like IBS and told me to try not to worry. She also told me that there don't seem to be anything serious however if I still have doubts and worries and get worse I can contact her again to refer me to a gastroenterologist. But I'm very afraid of doing a colonscopy test, because i have read many people's experiences of having perforated colon (making everything worse) and of a traumatic experience. I am also afraid of doing it because I think it may be more easily to perforate my intestines since I'm a very small person (size 4). Yet I'm very worried it may be colon cancer since my grandpa (and even all his brothers) died of colon cancer (I also told her about this concern). I'm very worried. Please help me I would really appreciate a lot if someone would give me their feedback/reply about their symptoms and see if anyone has got same feelings/pain/BM etc :-(


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Your symptoms sound very much like mine except I don’t really have any pain, just bloating. I went to see my doctor they did a blood test and all results came back good!! I found that once I could get my head around the fact that I might be different to everyone else in the bowel department my bowel issues seemed to improve!


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

You are awfully young to be diagnosed with colon cancer, but because of your family history I would be sure to rule it out. As far as a colonoscopy is concerned, I've had 3 in the last year with no problems. Doctor's do these routinely and I would think the stories you have heard about perforated colon is not the norm and is very rare. I am also a size 4 so size really doesn't matter, you should be fine. The worse part is the stuff they make you drink the night before to clean you out, not that that is the worst thing in the world either. It does sound like IBS symptoms you are having and it may be due to anxiety more then anything since you are concerned about colon cancer. I would go to the gastro doctor and have them rule out cancer and whatever else they think is needed, then maybe after your mind is at ease your symptoms may start to go away. If not, you can get plenty of advise on this site and help from others who are going through the same thing you are. Best of luck to you.


----------



## IBS sufferer 93 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Matt1234! I'm very happy that all your results came back good! My pain is not everyday it just sometimes strikes but it is very often and sometimes I do feel a bit bloated (not so much though)


----------



## IBS sufferer 93 (May 25, 2012)

@refuse to live this waythanks a lot you too for being so helpful; especially for giving me support and encouraging me about the colonoscopy. I'm glad that I found you who is the same size as me because I thought it would be more easily to get hurt. I will go to the gastro doc eventually because as you said it's important to be 100% certain because then it would melt down a bit my present worries too.Thanks so much for all this help


----------

